# Tell me about dehydrated pumpkin.



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I know that I've read on this board that some people here dehydrate pumpkin. How? As roll-ups or powdered? When you rehydrate it, does it taste pretty close to fresh? I've got 8 pie pumpkins sitting here that need to be taken care of and NO freezer space available.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I cook pumpkin first, then remove pumpkin, seeds and pumpkin guts separately. I puree some of the pumpkin and dehydrate as leather to powder later. I put 3 cups puree into each leather. I've found that the leather keeps better than the powder. When I want pumpkin pie, I powder leather in the blender and add 2 cups boiling water to 1/2 cup pumpkin powder. Let sit about 1/2 hour until powder is completely rehydrated and all liquid absorbed, then use in any recipe that calls for 1 can pumpkin. I vacuum seal remaining powder in a mason jar.

I also add the powder to breads, muffins, cookies, smoothies, etc.

I dehydrate the pumpkin guts separately and make pumpkin guts bread later and soak the seeds in salted, seasoned water then dehydrate for snacks.

I cut some of the pumpkin into cubes and dehydrate to use in soups and any recipe that calls for cubed fresh pumpkin. There is a slight texture difference in the rehydrated cubed pumpkin, but the rehydrated powdered pumpkin is just like fresh.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

mpennington, I have never heard of Pumpkin guts bread? Could you share your recipe?


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

jkhs said:


> mpennington, I have never heard of Pumpkin guts bread? Could you share your recipe?


I had not heard of it either until last year. I did some searching for fresh pumpkin recipes when my son brought home 8 extra large pumpkins. This is the recipe I found http://seasonaltaste.blogspot.com/2012/10/pumpkin-puree-and-pumpkin-gut-bread.html

The bread is very moist. I froze some of the extra pumpkin guts and dehydrated others. I prefer the dehydrated as I'm trying to move away from freezer storage.

I don't like to throw anything away. This way the only thing that went into the compost was the peel. I saw some recipes that used the dehydrated peel, but I didn't try any of them.


Sent from my BNTV600 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks! I can't wait to try it. I hate wasting anything, either, so this will be perfect.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you have a pressure canner? If so, cube it up & can it in water. Very easy, and you just drain & mash to use in pies & other recipes that call for pumpkin puree, or you can drain & eat it with butter & brown sugar like other winter squash, or put it in soup. Yum!


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

mpennington said:


> I cook pumpkin first, then remove pumpkin, seeds and pumpkin guts separately. I puree some of the pumpkin and dehydrate as leather to powder later. I put 3 cups puree into each leather. I've found that the leather keeps better than the powder. When I want pumpkin pie, I powder leather in the blender and add 2 cups boiling water to 1/2 cup pumpkin powder. Let sit about 1/2 hour until powder is completely rehydrated and all liquid absorbed, then use in any recipe that calls for 1 can pumpkin. I vacuum seal remaining powder in a mason jar.
> 
> I also add the powder to breads, muffins, cookies, smoothies, etc.
> 
> ...


I see you are in the deep south/humidity. Have you made your own onion powder and if so, how did it turn out? I tried to do this in the summer and I couldn't seem to beat the humidity. I dehydrated them first, then powdered them but they ended up kinda sticky. However, I only have a blender not a food processor. I don't know if that makes difference or not. I was thinking of trying again now that cool weather is here. Any advise?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

sdnapier said:


> I see you are in the deep south/humidity. Have you made your own onion powder and if so, how did it turn out? I tried to do this in the summer and I couldn't seem to beat the humidity. I dehydrated them first, then powdered them but they ended up kinda sticky. However, I only have a blender not a food processor. I don't know if that makes difference or not. I was thinking of trying again now that cool weather is here. Any advise?


I dehydrate them, and then when I need powder I crush them with my mortar and pestle.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

There's a very good recipe for pumpkin leather (the snack type) in Mary Bell's Complete Dehydrator Cookbook. It adds applesauce, canned milk, coconut, finely chopped nuts/raisins to the pumpkin puree. Really good!


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

sdnapier said:


> I see you are in the deep south/humidity. Have you made your own onion powder and if so, how did it turn out? I tried to do this in the summer and I couldn't seem to beat the humidity. I dehydrated them first, then powdered them but they ended up kinda sticky. However, I only have a blender not a food processor. I don't know if that makes difference or not. I was thinking of trying again now that cool weather is here. Any advise?


I haven't tried onion powder. However, I don't powder many things in the summer time as they do tend to be sticky. I dehydrate as leathers or cubes and store in vacuum sealed bags or mason jars. When cooler weather comes then I powder a small amount and store in small spice jars.


----------

